# Captive diamonds



## DCBluesman (Apr 25, 2005)

Baseball fever or a girl's best friend, this is a first effort at segmentation.  With a base of cocobolo, the cocobolo diamonds are captured by the aspen.











Comments and critiques are welcomed.  As always, thank you for looking. [8D]


----------



## vick (Apr 25, 2005)

very nice Lou.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 25, 2005)

That's extra cool...


----------



## WoodChucker (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice, but a little over my head! []


----------



## JimGo (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Lou, that's a beauty!  Are the diamonds end-grain?


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 26, 2005)

Now THAT is very sharp Lou !!!!![^][^][^]


----------



## badwin (Apr 26, 2005)

Very cool design.
Brian


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 26, 2005)

That is one nice looking pen Lou. You have really up the anti with this one. [][]
Jay


----------



## rtjw (Apr 26, 2005)

very nice. Way to hard for me.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you all for your generous comments!  Jim--I got so turned around with this pen that even I'm not sure [], but I don't think there's any end grain...just a lot of itty-bitty pieces that came from some extras I got from Bill in Idaho.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice Lou, to many little pieces for me to try that. Good job.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 26, 2005)

Very, very sharp Lou!!!  That's a "home run" for sure----hmmmmmm, Girl's best friend too huh Lou---well, it is Spring, huh? []


----------



## Ken Massingale (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, that's awesome, Lou.
ken


----------



## Ligget (Apr 26, 2005)

WOW, superb work as always, you da man Lou![]


----------



## Mudder (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice pen Lou,

How many hours did you invest in it?


----------



## jvsank (Apr 26, 2005)

great looking pen, Lou


----------



## darbytee (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful Lou. If this is your first attempt at segmenting I can't wait to see where you go with it from here.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Apr 26, 2005)

You remember when I said you were to hot to handle, well this just proves it! Diamonds, Girls, are you tring to tell us something?


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, again, folks.  At this time of year my fancy actually turns to baseball but it wouldn't hurt my feelings to have one of those female creatures to warm the seat next to me. []  Mudder, there were a number of days involved, but the actual time was just a couple of hours.  There were 5 separate steps in the glueing to create the diamond as opposed to just a square on its side.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 26, 2005)

Outstanding!


----------



## btboone (Apr 26, 2005)

Great Job Lou.  From the title, I thought you were getting into jewelry. []


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Great Job Lou.  From the title, I thought you were getting into jewelry. []


If you can move into pens, maybe I should try the jewelry route! []  Not with diamonds--although I do have about 80 small garnets from my last visit to Prague that might brighten up a few pens. [8D]


----------



## btboone (Apr 26, 2005)

That would be a nice project.  I'd like to see it!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, as usual Lou[]


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 26, 2005)

Lou,

Having attempted that design (very unsuccessfully), I can only say WOW.  Nice job.

I may try again when I have several hours with nothing to do!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, Paul.  Ed--I had a few failures along the way. []


----------



## JimGo (Apr 26, 2005)

Lou, sounds like Bruce felt threatened! []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 26, 2005)

Excellant Lou!

Tell us how you did it.


----------



## Fleabit (Apr 26, 2005)

I can only say WOW since that is WAY over my head!  Any hints on the steps?  I think I have most of them figured out but a couple are still eluding me (which means they are the easiest steps)!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok, this is from memory...and remember that I told you I had some failures.  There are two key elements.  The first is that I used 60-degree angles to form a diamond.  90-degree angles form a square.  The second key element is that the width of the diamonds needs to be kept at 1/4 inch.  By using 1/4 inch, the entire diamond is viewed as though it is on a single plane (i.e. it does not wrap).

When I do this again, I'll use a table saw instead of a bandsaw.  I have way too much play in the angles and alignment from using a bandsaw.


----------



## woodscavenger (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that is awesome.  Is the inlay on both sides?  My only criticism would be that I would prefer that the clip not cover the upper inlay.  I would have rotated the clip 90 degrees.  Otherwise really cool.


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 26, 2005)

That is an awesome looking pen Lou. I agree with Shane about the position of the clip.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 26, 2005)

I came back and looked at it again; I agree with Sam and Shane.  Also, Lou, what's the line that runs circumferentially just below the end of the clip?


----------



## Fleabit (Apr 26, 2005)

Like I said....the easy steps were the ones I kept overlooking.  Thanks Lou.  You did an outstanding job!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, Shane and Sam.  I tried the clip at the other 90 and didn't like it at all...to each his own! []  I'm glad you found the "easy" steps, Rick.  Now can you tell me? []  And Jim--it's coming and it's a secret! [}]


----------



## Darley (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice pen Lou, good wood combination ( cocobolo and aspen )I like it, did you cut the diamon shape from a board or pen blank ?

Serge


----------



## driften (Apr 26, 2005)

That is very very nice. I think I would not have put the clip over the diamons though. The work is too nice to cover up.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 27, 2005)

The entire piece was made from blanks, Serge, although the next time I will use board lumber.  Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2005)

Lou, have I ever mentioned that I don't really have patience? []


----------



## MDWine (Apr 27, 2005)

That's a really beautiful pen, Sensei... really beautiful!!
It makes me want to work harder, but I need to work SMARTER!!
I really want to do the fancy work, but I need to concentrate on just making a good pen with a good finish... fancy will have to wait... I can't be a "Lou" overnight, darn it!!! []

You keep kickin' it up a notch!  That cookin' guy has NOTHING on  you!   BAM!!![]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks, Michael.  The beauty of this forum is that last month's good idea is a simple search away!


----------



## rtgleck (Apr 27, 2005)

That is just an amazine job on that pen.  Looks very very nice.


----------



## Travlr7 (Apr 27, 2005)

WOW, LOU

That is simply FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [8D][]

Bruce[]


----------



## jdavis (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow Lou, you have done it again. Super nice pen. Isn't experimenting fun. Awsome results. Keep setting the standard higher. I enjoy seeing your craftsmanship.


----------

